# 4 mẫu ghế họp chân quỳ Hoà Phát bán chạy nhất



## noithathoaphatgiare (3 Tháng bảy 2021)

Ghế họp chân quỳ Hoà Phát rất được ưa chuộng sử dụng cho phòng họp bởi lẽ chúng không có khả năng di chuyển linh hoạt như ghế xoay nên sẽ đảm bảo tính nghiêm túc của không gian và thiết kế của ghế thường theo những quy chuẩn nhất định. Rất phù hợp với không gian yên tính tránh sao nhãng tại phòng họp.





*Ghế chân quỳ Hoà Phát* có rất nhiều mẫu mã đa dạng đươc thiết kế tối ưu để phù hợp mục địch sử dụng hay ứng dụng đa dạng với hầu hết không gian. Đặc biệt, ghế họp chân quỳ Hoà Phát vẫn đang là mẫu ghế được người dùng lựa chọn nhiều nhất bởi tính năng dễ sử dụng cũng như giá trị thẩm mỹ mà chúng mang lại. Dưới đây là 4 mẫu ghế họp chân quỳ Hoà Phát được ưa được bán chạy nhất tại các đại lý phân phối !
*4 mẫu ghế họp chân quỳ Hoà Phát bán chạy
1. Ghế họp chân quỳ Hòa Phát tựa lưới GL410*
Ghế lưới phòng họp Hòa Phát GL410 sử dụng khung thép Oval mạ chống han gỉ, chịu lực tốt, chống tác động xấu của môi trường và thời tiết, bền đẹp với thời gian. Tựa ghế bằng khung thép mạ bọc vải lưới chịu lực, giảm sự tích nhiệt khi sử dụng trong thời gian dài. Đệm ghế mút bọc vải lưới xốp êm ái. Tay ghế bằng thép mạ có ốp nhựa. Chân ghế bằng thép mạ, có đệm nhựa phần tiếp xúc với mặt sàn
Kích thước : W560 x D590 x H960mm




Ghế lưới chân quỳ GL410 là sản phẩm được phần lớn các doanh nghiệp lựa chọn sử dụng kết hợp với bàn họp Hòa Phát tạo không gian hiện đại, chuyên nghiệp cho phòng họp của mỗi doanh nghiệp
*2. Ghế Họp Chân Quỳ Hoà Phát VT2*
Ghế họp chân quỳ Hoà Phát VT2 khung thép mạ hoặc thép sơn tĩnh điện chắc chắn, chống han gỉ, chống lại tác động xấu của thời tiết, bền đẹp với thời gian. Đệm tựa bằng mút bọc vải nỉ êm ái, tạo cảm giác thoải mái cho người sử dụng. Thiết kế sử dụng cách tạo hình thanh, nhỏ tạo nên nét thanh lịch, trang trọng, phù hợp sử dụng trong các phòng họp và hội nghị. Ghế được làm từ ống thép có độ bền và độ đàn hồi cao.
Kích thước : W470  x D590 x H850 mm
Ghế có 2 loại chân: Chân mạ và Chân sơn





Sản phẩm ghế chân quỳ Hòa Phát được các doanh nghiệp sử dụng rộng rãi trong các phòng họp, phòng hội nghị hay phòng chờ.
*3. Ghế họp chân quỳ Hoà Phát SL811M*
Ghế chân quỳ SL811M có khung ghế làm từ thép mạ chắc chắn, chống han gỉ. Đệm tựa bọc  vải nỉ cao cấp êm ái tạo cảm giác thoải mái cho người sử dụng. Tay ghế bằng thép mạ có ốp nhựa. Ghế họp chân quỳ Hoà Phát SL811M với kiểu dáng hiện đại, đẹp mắt, góp phần tạo nên điểm nhấn ấn tượng cho không gian sử dụng. Ghế kết hợp cùng bàn họp, bàn làm việc nhân viên sẽ tạo nên sự đồng bộ và chuyên nghiệp cho văn phòng làm việc.
Kích thước : W610 x D620 x H1010 mm




*4. Ghế Chân Quỳ Hoà Phát GL406*
Ghế họp chân quỳ Hoà Phát GL406 thuộc dòng ghế họp chân quỳ, thường được sử dụng trong các phòng họp, hội thảo hay hội nghị. Khung thép mạ chống han gỉ, chịu lực tốt, chống tác động xấu của môi trường và thời thiết, bền đẹp với thời gian. Đệm liền tựa bằng khung thép mạ bọc da công nghiệp mềm mại, có khả năng chịu lực tốt. Tay ghế bằng thép mạ sáng bóng. Chân ghế bằng thép mạ chắc chắn.
Kích thước : W580 x D630 x H980mm




Ghế họp chân quỳ GL406 là sản phẩm được phần lớn các doanh nghiệp lựa chọn sử dụng kết hợp với bàn họp Hòa Phát tạo không gian hiện đại, chuyên nghiệp cho phòng họp của mỗi doanh nghiệp
Mua ghế họp chân quỳ chính hãng Hoà Phát ở đâu ?
Mua ghế họp chân quỳ Hoà Phát chính hàng tại địa chỉ: 18 Nguyễn Bồ, Thanh Trì, HN Là đơn vị có uy tín cung cấp và thi công lắp đặt ghế chân quỳ Hòa Phát chính hãng, chất lượng và giá rẻ. Đây là đia chỉ đáng tin cậy để bạn mua ghế hội trường Hòa Phát chính hãng, không qua những khâu trung gian rắc rối nên đảm bảo không có sự trà trộn của hàng giả, hàng nhái. Tới với chúng tôi quý khách hàng sẽ trải nghiệm dịch vụ mua hàng tiêu chuẩn với các sản phẩm 100% chính hãng được xuất trực tiếp từ kho tổng Nội Thất Hòa Phát tới tay khách hàng. Khui thùng, bóc hộp, lắp đặt trực tiếp tại nhà. Dịch vụ bảo hành đổi trả chính hãng theo tiêu chuẩn nhà máy - bảo trì trọn đời. Việc đặt mua hàng và bảo hành bảo trì sản phẩm có thể thực hiện dễ dàng qua một vài bước đơn giản.
Các đơn hàng trong nội thành Hà Nội: Tùy vào đơn hàng và địa chỉ giao hàng để có chính sách vận chuyển hợp lý. Những đơn hàng trên 10 triệu và ở gần thì chúng tôi miễn phí vận chuyển. Những đơn hàng nhỏ hơn, ở xa thì phí vận chuyển do sự thỏa thuận giữa nhân viên kinh doanh và khách hàng.
Các đơn hàng ngoài nội thành Hà Nội: Phí vận chuyển được tính theo km, và do sự thỏa thuận giữa nhân viên kinh doanh và khách hàng
Đặc biệt, đối với những đơn hàng lớn chúng tôi luôn có giá ưu đãi và hỗ trợ tốt nhất ! Liên hệ ngay theo thông tin dưới đây:

Phòng bán hàng Miền Bắc :
Địa chỉ: Số 18 Nguyễn Bồ, Thanh Trì, Hà Nội
Số điện thoại: 024.3550 5888
Mobile: 0934.534.777 - 0917.311.386
Fax: 024.37 37 30 88
Email: hoaphat185@gmail.com
Website: hoaphat.net


----------

